# 10 weeks - ears like this?



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

Recon's ears came up at about 9 weeks old. People constantly ask me if I taped them together and of course not! Will they stay up or go back down?


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

A lot of puppies go through the wonky ear stage







up down up down and sometimes sideways.

It is actually very common for people to tape puppies ears so that they stand up.

Adorable puppy you have.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He is so cute!!! expect his ears to flip flop around for a few months.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Very cute little teepee he has going on there!

Otto had one ear up at 8 weeks, the other one came up the next week. Until 10 weeks, one or the other would flop if he was tired (good tell for a nap) or if he'd just woken up. They never went down while he was teething.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG what a cutie patutie
when he starts teething they may go down


----------



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome! Check out more pictures of him under General Puppy "Recon's Life"


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Jake's went up just like that at 10 weeks. They never went back down.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark's ears were doing the T-P thing at about 10 weeks as well.

They have yet do go down even a milimetre and he is in full teething mode right now.. Give plenty of raw bones and fun, healthy things to chew on and it will help the muscles out.

EXTREMELY CUTE PUPPY by the way..


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

My puppy's ears do the same thing - it is completely normal!!! Hers is in the "triangle" phase, as well...


----------

